# Test advice for Mercy Air



## CTMD (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm getting ready to start testing/applying to Mercy Air in Southern California and was wondering if anyone has any advice on what to study for their application test? I've begun studying using FlightBridgeEd but am wondering if there is anything else I should be doing in order to prepare for the test/interview. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 7, 2019)

Don't know about them specifically, but most HEMS programs tests are fairly standard material for the industry. I would have a rock solid grasp on standard ACLS & PALS stuff, good understand of standard ventilator modes, settings, and strategies. ABG interpretation. RSI knowledge to include indications & considerations, drugs, doses, procedure to include failed airway. Basic knowledge and dosing for things like Levophed, Vasopressin, Epi, Cardene, Esmolol, Labetalol, Propofol. Management of traumatic heads, ICH, AAA, Dissections, trauma scenarios, and maybe some high risk OB stuff. Our CC test doesn't include anything like Swans, IABP, or ECMO stuff, really just testing a baseline CC knowledge. Good luck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Don't know about them specifically, but most HEMS programs tests are fairly standard material for the industry. I would have a rock solid grasp on standard ACLS & PALS stuff, good understand of standard ventilator modes, settings, and strategies. ABG interpretation. RSI knowledge to include indications & considerations, drugs, doses, procedure to include failed airway. Basic knowledge and dosing for things like Levophed, Vasopressin, Epi, Cardene, Esmolol, Labetalol, Propofol. Management of traumatic heads, ICH, AAA, Dissections, trauma scenarios, and maybe some high risk OB stuff. Our CC test doesn't include anything like Swans, IABP, or ECMO stuff, really just testing a baseline CC knowledge. Good luck.


This is pretty much it for the Mercy Air - Air Methods exam. Have a solid understanding on ACLS, BLS CPR, PALS, PHTLS, RSI medications, etc. 

Once you turn in your online application, if it meets their minimum qualifications they will email you to set up an online test. If you receive a good score then they will arrange an interview/patient assessment test. 

Medic positions at Mercy go fast and there are usually a dozen applicants for open medic spots.


----------



## CTMD (Nov 8, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Don't know about them specifically, but most HEMS programs tests are fairly standard material for the industry. I would have a rock solid grasp on standard ACLS & PALS stuff, good understand of standard ventilator modes, settings, and strategies. ABG interpretation. RSI knowledge to include indications & considerations, drugs, doses, procedure to include failed airway. Basic knowledge and dosing for things like Levophed, Vasopressin, Epi, Cardene, Esmolol, Labetalol, Propofol. Management of traumatic heads, ICH, AAA, Dissections, trauma scenarios, and maybe some high risk OB stuff. Our CC test doesn't include anything like Swans, IABP, or ECMO stuff, really just testing a baseline CC knowledge. Good luck.


Are there any books you would recommend to gain a better grasp on vent strategies? Besides ABGs, do they test on and/or require knowledge or memorization of lab values?


----------



## CTMD (Nov 8, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is pretty much it for the Mercy Air - Air Methods exam. Have a solid understanding on ACLS, BLS CPR, PALS, PHTLS, RSI medications, etc.
> 
> Once you turn in your online application, if it meets their minimum qualifications they will email you to set up an online test. If you receive a good score then they will arrange an interview/patient assessment test.
> 
> Medic positions at Mercy go fast and there are usually a dozen applicants for open medic spots.


By minimum requirements do you mean like minimum time of three years or is there something else that is also required? Does the patient assessment portion consist of IFT and scene scenarios or just one or the other? What are some of the ways you prepared for the exam to be successful?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2019)

CTMD said:


> Are there any books you would recommend to gain a better grasp on vent strategies? Besides ABGs, do they test on and/or require knowledge or memorization of lab values?


For the entrance test you should know your main lab values (sodium, K+, Hgb, etc)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2019)

CTMD said:


> By minimum requirements do you mean like minimum time of three years or is there something else that is also required? Does the patient assessment portion consist of IFT and scene scenarios or just one or the other? What are some of the ways you prepared for the exam to be successful?


The minimum requirements are listed on Air Methods/Mercy Air’s job flyers on their website.

The assessments change. They can be all scene or IFT or a mix.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

There are two tests, one for experienced flight medics and one for medics with no flight experience. If you have no vent experience you won’t get beat up for not having vent experience. The test is hard though.

At least that’s how it was when I went through, but I went through in the paper test era 4 or so years ago. I’m not sure if the online test is the same.

If you’re utilizing Flightbridge and other FP-C study materials you should be alright.

Median score is fairly low. You take the test again following a weeklong orientation/ critical care bootcamp if you’re hired. That’s  the number that determines if you’ll make it through your 3rd rider probation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> There are two tests, one for experienced flight medics and one for medics with no flight experience. If you have no vent experience you won’t get beat up for not having vent experience. The test is hard though.
> 
> At least that’s how it was when I went through, but I went through in the paper test era 4 or so years ago. I’m not sure if the online test is the same.
> 
> ...


Things have changed a little bit. Orientation is now 10 days. After it you take a test that is a “needs assessment”. The needs assessment test is much different than the entrance test and by much different I mean much more difficult. The average score on the test is around 70%.

You don’t really fail the test.Your score on the subjects gets sent to your clinical education manager so they can help you. We had a nurse who scored an 86% who was unsuccessful in his 3rd rider training and testing. On the other side we had a nurse score a 54% who was successful on her 3rd rider training and testing.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 9, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Things have changed a little bit. Orientation is now 10 days. After it you take a test that is a “needs assessment”. The needs assessment test is much different than the entrance test and by much different I mean much more difficult. The average score on the test is around 70%.
> 
> You don’t really fail the test.Your score on the subjects gets sent to your clinical education manager so they can help you. We had a nurse who scored an 86% who was unsuccessful in his 3rd rider training and testing. On the other side we had a nurse score a 54% who was successful on her 3rd rider training and testing.


Ah I see. 10 days in Denver would be a great time! 
So then what has remained the same is that the test is not a steadfast indicator of whether one will make it or not.
Do you still have to do an initial HPS and all the other CEs  to graduate 3rd rider?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ah I see. 10 days in Denver would be a great time!
> So then what has remained the same is that the test is not a steadfast indicator of whether one will make it or not.
> Do you still have to do an initial HPS and all the other CEs  to graduate 3rd rider?


Yep


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 9, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ah I see. 10 days in Denver would be a great time!
> So then what has remained the same is that the test is not a steadfast indicator of whether one will make it or not.
> Do you still have to do an initial HPS and all the other CEs  to graduate 3rd rider?



Denver is great, get drunk off one beer! The increase to 10 days really isn't more clinical education unfortunately. More so HR, general aviation, and safety stuff.  

Yes you must complete all CEs, get 5 flights that involve critical interventions (i.e. vent or drip management, RSI, etc), and then take HPS 

After the inital interview test there is another at the end of Denver which, as a preceptor, I feel is a good indicator for success in orientation. A low score usually means a general lack of critical care knowledge that will be a huge learning curve ontop of the sensory and informational overload that occurs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Denver is great, get drunk off one beer! The increase to 10 days really isn't more clinical education unfortunately. More so HR, general aviation, and safety stuff.
> 
> Yes you must complete all CEs, get 5 flights that involve critical interventions (i.e. vent or drip management, RSI, etc), and then take HPS
> 
> After the inital interview test there is another at the end of Denver which, as a preceptor, I feel is a good indicator for success in orientation. A low score usually means a general lack of critical care knowledge that will be a huge learning curve ontop of the sensory and informational overload that occurs.


It might depend on your area but we only needed 5 flights. It doesn’t matter what you did on those flights but as long as they were patient transports they counted.


----------



## CTMD (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the information everyone! I'm doing a ride along with Mercy 22 in December and I'm hoping to be able to pick the brains of my crew and learn a ton. Anything special to know when doing a ride along with a HEMS crew or just the usual station visit etiquette? Arrive 15 mins early, bring donuts, etc.?


----------



## CTMD (Nov 25, 2019)

I was looking at the requirements on Air Methods website and they all mention having some type of advanced trauma course prior to completing third rider status. I have my PHTLS and I heard that ATLS was more for physicians and the other courses appear to be more advanced nursing trauma courses. With that being said, what would you guys recommend doing to fulfill that obligation as a medic?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2019)

CTMD said:


> Thanks for all the information everyone! I'm doing a ride along with Mercy 22 in December and I'm hoping to be able to pick the brains of my crew and learn a ton. Anything special to know when doing a ride along with a HEMS crew or just the usual station visit etiquette? Arrive 15 mins early, bring donuts, etc.?


Ha! I know your name!

I would make sure you are fairly spot on at that 15 minute mark. We usually try to arrive 30 minutes early for our shift but 15 is cool also. Your crew would probably enjoy donuts but it’s not required.

There really isn’t anything too special. You will usually be introduced to your crew and the off going crew. A quick tour of the station, Hesperia’s base is pretty small so it will be a quick tour. You will get fitted for a helmet and a flight suit. You’ll hop on the golf cart and take a short ride over to the helicopter. They will discuss safety information to you (where to walk, where not to walk, usually how to turn off the helicopter should something happen, etc). You will go through all the equipment doing a daily checklist. Then you will head back to the base.

Hesperia has been averaging 40+ calls a month with sometimes over 4 calls in a 12 hour shift so you may be busy.

Ask any and all questions you have to the crew, pilot included.

Warning, you are going to be flying in an aft facing seat in a pretty small helicopter as a third medical crew member. If you thought the van ambulances were cramped, you will learn how much they actually have. You won’t get much hands on with patient care and will be limited to helping move and maybe some basic BLS items.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2019)

CTMD said:


> I was looking at the requirements on Air Methods website and they all mention having some type of advanced trauma course prior to completing third rider status. I have my PHTLS and I heard that ATLS was more for physicians and the other courses appear to be more advanced nursing trauma courses. With that being said, what would you guys recommend doing to fulfill that obligation as a medic?


I wouldn’t go out and spend money on it. PHTLS is acceptable as a new hire. They will pay for you to do an online advance trauma transport class.


----------



## CTMD (Nov 27, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ha! I know your name!
> 
> I would make sure you are fairly spot on at that 15 minute mark. We usually try to arrive 30 minutes early for our shift but 15 is cool also. Your crew would probably enjoy donuts but it’s not required.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! I'm looking forward to it! So would 30 minutes be a better arrival time to make sure there is time to go over the whole pre flight check and safety briefing? 
 I think I know your name as well lol It's a small world out there! 
Hesperia is in the 407 right? It's definitely going to be a tight fit being 6:4, but at least it's not like having to fit in the vanbulance and post on a street corner.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2019)

CTMD said:


> Sounds good! I'm looking forward to it! So would 30 minutes be a better arrival time to make sure there is time to go over the whole pre flight check and safety briefing?
> I think I know your name as well lol It's a small world out there!
> Hesperia is in the 407 right? It's definitely going to be a tight fit being 6:4, but at least it's not like having to fit in the vanbulance and post on a street corner.


15 or 30 is good. You will have a couple of briefings that day. One from the med crew and then the daily crew briefing from the pilot.

I worked around a dozen or so shifts at Hesperia right after I was done with my training time.

Yes sir, you will be in a 407. N160AM should be the tail number.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

How did the ride along go?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yes sir, you will be in a 407. N160AM should be the tail number.


Hey, is 160AM the one with the purple glittery hue to it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Hey, is 160AM the one with the purple glittery hue to it?


Not that I have noticed. It’s the standard AM paint scheme


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not that I have noticed. It’s the standard AM paint scheme


There used to be one that had a purple tinge; it was a spare that we all HATED with a passion!

We nicknamed it Herpes because we wanted it gone but it always came back.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

Could’ve sworn _224AM_ had that purple tinge when it was Mojave’s new airship.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Could’ve sworn _224AM_ had that purple tinge when it was Mojave’s new airship.


Hahaha yeah I think that’s it.


----------



## CTMD (Dec 13, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> How did the ride along go?


It went well! Unfortunately, we didn't have any calls but we did have to fly to Big Bear to swap out radios and do some stuff. At least I got some flight time! My crew was a gold mine of information. Based on their suggestions I dropped in my first app with mercy and am signed up to take the critical care test on Sunday! Unfortunately, Mercy emailed me today and said that the base I applied to (El Centro) is no longer hiring so that was disappointing. I dropped two apps into Thermal and Hemet so fingers crossed one of those works out!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

CTMD said:


> It went well! Unfortunately, we didn't have any calls but we did have to fly to Big Bear to swap out radios and do some stuff. At least I got some flight time! My crew was a gold mine of information. Based on their suggestions I dropped in my first app with mercy and am signed up to take the critical care test on Sunday! Unfortunately, Mercy emailed me today and said that the base I applied to (El Centro) is no longer hiring so that was disappointing. I dropped two apps into Thermal and Hemet so fingers crossed one of those works out!


If you want to drive I think there is a spot in Pahrump. Not sure where you live.


----------



## CTMD (Dec 13, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> If you want to drive I think there is a spot in Pahrump. Not sure where you live.


I live in Rancho Cucamonga. I looked a month ago and saw there was an opening, but now all I see is a Base Supervisor position in Pahrump.. Perhaps they haven't flown the open position yet? Or they already hired a medic...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

CTMD said:


> I live in Rancho Cucamonga. I looked a month ago and saw there was an opening, but now all I see is a Base Supervisor position in Pahrump.. Perhaps they haven't flown the open position yet? Or they already hired a medic...


Just keep applying. It’s competitive. My old flight nurse works in El Centro. And we just lost two of our peeps to SkyLife.

If you’re serious about flying you’ll be open to commuting. I’m guessing you are if you applied for El Centro. Barstow would also be on my radar if I were you. GL.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Just keep applying. It’s competitive. My old flight nurse works in El Centro. And we just lost two of our peeps to SkyLife.
> 
> If you’re serious about flying you’ll be open to commuting. I’m guessing you are if you applied for El Centro. Barstow would also be on my radar if I were you. GL.


SkyLife?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> SkyLife?


Yes. They’re out of Fresno. AM now owns/ runs their program. It was a subset of American Ambulance- Fresno.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes. They’re out of Fresno. AM now owns/ runs their program. It was a subset of American Ambulance- Fresno.


Roger


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> SkyLife?


SkyLife has been a similar setup to how Hall ambulance Medivac is ran. Pilot/mechanic/aircraft are Air Methods with clinical crew being American Ambulance employees (ADM). There were some issues up there so Air Methods decided to covert the entire thing to a standard CBS. Air Methods did the same thing with the Riggs airships up north.


----------



## CTMD (Dec 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Just keep applying. It’s competitive. My old flight nurse works in El Centro. And we just lost two of our peeps to SkyLife.
> 
> If you’re serious about flying you’ll be open to commuting. I’m guessing you are if you applied for El Centro. Barstow would also be on my radar if I were you. GL.


I'm not opposed to commuting, I'm just not sure how far I am willing to drive yet. lol I'm thinking about Havasu but I'm not sure if the pay would make up for the increased travel time. It's 250 miles one way which isn't super ideal but I might just do it. 
I would love to work at Barstow but I don't think there are any openings right now. Thanks for the luck, I'll need it!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

CTMD said:


> I'm not opposed to commuting, I'm just not sure how far I am willing to drive yet. lol I'm thinking about Havasu but I'm not sure if the pay would make up for the increased travel time. It's 250 miles one way which isn't super ideal but I might just do it.
> I would love to work at Barstow but I don't think there are any openings right now. Thanks for the luck, I'll need it!


To be honest with you, I know a handful of dudes who took the job commuting hundreds of miles because they wanted it so bad, and almost all of them had issues and didn’t last very long. Eventually, life just gets in the way; commuting for an additional 6 hours round trip on top of your 24 hour shift (which in some cases could become a 25 hour or 30 hour shift with a late call for an “antibiotic drip” that is infused before you even get to the bedside) eventually gets to you when the glamor wears off.

If you have a family or other things going on like school or something... commuting for hours and hours eventually gets everyone a little butt hurty.

Especially when there are openings at closer bases that go to someone else because such spots are “easier to fill” than your spot. Let that happen to you once and you’ll be over it quick.

Those are just my words of caution for taking a job too far away. I would hold out for a closer opening, keep studying, and keep trying to be the best medic you can be. Going on more ride alongs, and networking in the mean time so people can put a face to your name can also help when it comes time to hire.

I was lucky enough to get the base I wanted, but I’ve seen this multiple times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> To be honest with you, I know a handful of dudes who took the job commuting hundreds of miles because they wanted it so bad, and almost all of them had issues and didn’t last very long. Eventually, life just gets in the way; commuting for an additional 6 hours round trip on top of your 24 hour shift (which in some cases could become a 25 hour or 30 hour shift with a late call for an “antibiotic drip” that is infused before you even get to the bedside) eventually gets to you when the glamor wears off.
> 
> If you have a family or other things going on like school or something... commuting for hours and hours eventually gets everyone a little butt hurty.
> 
> ...


This could not be more true. For my first base I was commuting about 3 hours one way for a 24 hour shift. The only thing that made it bearable was on my day in between shifts I was able to stay at our off duty crew house.

It starts to wear on you fast. Sure it may only be a 3 hour drive but if you start shift at 0600, we’ll now I have to leave at 0300 but because I hate being late I would leave at 0230 at the latest.

It is sometimes better to wait for something closer to open.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 15, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> To be honest with you, I know a handful of dudes who took the job commuting hundreds of miles because they wanted it so bad, and almost all of them had issues and didn’t last very long. Eventually, life just gets in the way; commuting for an additional 6 hours round trip on top of your 24 hour shift (which in some cases could become a 25 hour or 30 hour shift with a late call for an “antibiotic drip” that is infused before you even get to the bedside) eventually gets to you when the glamor wears off.
> 
> If you have a family or other things going on like school or something... commuting for hours and hours eventually gets everyone a little butt hurty.
> 
> ...



All of this.... 250 miles is insane, but you do you. Like others have said, your time where that is bearable and enjoyable will be limited. As soon as the newness of flying wears off it's a job like anything else, and a 250 mile commute straight up sucks no matter the schedule or how you slice it. Couple of tough 24's and you have that drive home and you will be regretting your decision. Hell I drove 65 miles and that was tough sometimes after a long shift. Don't have blinder's on just to get a spot.


----------



## CTMD (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for all of your inputs! I don't think I will be applying there after all. That's just too far for me and making a 4-hour drive one way just does not seem that desirable. Fingers crossed that Thermal or Hemet work out! I take my test in 2 hours so time for some last-minute studying. Those are a little bit far for me, but an hour to hour and a half commute doesn't seem quite so bad compared to driving all the way to Arizona!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2019)

Let me know if you would like any information on Hemet or thermal.


----------



## CTMD (Dec 15, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Let me know if you would like any information on Hemet or thermal.


For sure! First things first, I want to pass the test and then I will definitely hit you up for some info on the bases! Thank you!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

Does the new test tell you instantly? 
When I did mine it was pass/fail, they didn’t give you a score.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Does the new test tell you instantly?
> When I did mine it was pass/fail, they didn’t give you a score.


You don’t find out immediately. The test will just stop and say thank you for taking the test and you will hear from someone shortly. Could take a couple of days/weeks/months. I believe the test is good for 6 months.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You don’t find out immediately. The test will just stop and say thank you for taking the test and you will hear from someone shortly. Could take a couple of days/weeks/months. I believe the test is good for 6 months.


Oh man, that’s terrible!


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 16, 2019)

On the subject of driving, I first hired on as a float. I was officially assigned to a base in a neighboring state that was 75 minutes from my house, but I spent half my time at an base in my home state about 15 minutes from my house. 

I would have went to the base that had the first opening, just so happened it was the one in my state. 

I didnt realize how much the drive was wearing on me till it started getting close to my last day at the further base. 

Both bases have pretty long legs, usually 45 minutes to an hour to the Level 1 hospitals. Do 4 or 5 of those in a shift and that drive home gets even longer.


----------



## CTMD (Jan 18, 2020)

So I passed the written test, phone interview and am shipping off to Denver for the in-person interview! Any advice on what the in-person interview entails and how to prepare for it?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 18, 2020)

CTMD said:


> So I passed the written test, phone interview and am shipping off to Denver for the in-person interview! Any advice on what the in-person interview entails and how to prepare for it?



The centralized interviews and hiring is a new process. Unfortunately there isn't any input from your actual base or regional management.  Likely generic interview and experience questions


----------



## CTMD (Jan 21, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> The centralized interviews and hiring is a new process. Unfortunately there isn't any input from your actual base or regional management.  Likely generic interview and experience questions


Interesting. So is there a skills portion or patient assessment component that goes with it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2020)

CTMD said:


> Interesting. So is there a skills portion or patient assessment component that goes with it?


There used to be a patient assessment portion however with this new change in process, a lot of people don’t know anymore.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 21, 2020)

They are doing usual panel interview questions in addition to a few scenarios with an education manager and someone else. It all moved to Denver but still similar to before.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 11, 2021)

CTMD said:


> So I passed the written test, phone interview and am shipping off to Denver for the in-person interview! Any advice on what the in-person interview entails and how to prepare for it?


I know this is dated but what was the conclusion to this? how did the Denver portion go?


----------

